# Venice 2/13-2/14 Wahoo and Tuna



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Went out on Fully Involved Valentine's weekend in Venice. Water was great, weather was amazing.Cold but sunny so it wasn't too bad during the day. Left Venice Marina Saturday around 11am and returned Sunday around 2pm. Decided to try deep water which may have been a mistake. Caught 1 wahoo shortly after starting around some of the shallow water rigs and made our way out deep around dark. Fished the blackfin bite right at dark and caught several along with one small yellowfin. We lost several more to the sharks. Came in to shallow water again on Sunday and caught another wahoo along with missing a few more. All in all it was a great trip and we sure lucked out on the weather.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job! looks like a good mess of fish...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

thats what i'm talkin bout aj!


----------

